# Pere Marquette



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

Going to the PM this weekend for some salmon fishing. Going up saturday night and hitting the salmon all day Sunday. My question is, is it worth it to try and do some trout fishing that saturday night? If im there i may as well fish but i'l be solo that night and don't want to deal with the salmon alone :lol:.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

I will be there as well. There are trout around for sure, personally I wouldn't spend too much time on them unless you are pretty far east. Be carefull though just about anything a trout will hit or pick up, a salmon or steelhead is very likely to hit as well. If you can't find salmon, use fresh eggs and you will have trout almost none stop. Good luck to you, and I hope you are doing a rain dance right now.


----------



## salmon fever (Aug 10, 2006)

Benz said:


> I will be there as well. There are trout around for sure, personally I wouldn't spend too much time on them unless you are pretty far east. Be carefull though just about anything a trout will hit or pick up, a salmon or steelhead is very likely to hit as well. If you can't find salmon, use fresh eggs and you will have trout almost none stop. Good luck to you, and I hope you are doing a rain dance right now.


I am here in Ludville now and traveled our behinds off today and here is what we found: Went up to wahalla and walked a long ways and only saw about 6 or so fish that were SMALL! The water level is stupid low. Went to gleasons and found 6 more fish on gravel and anything I threw at them made them go under the wood. Went out to Lud SP and there were 15 dudes in surf and zero fish came out. About 15 in the sauble. October should be great but my trip will be laskluster. Oh, rain did not amount to much. North blow was good this a.m as even hamlin lake had white caps. Run is late and don't bother coming until at least first week of october.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

While I love negative reports I have to disagree. There are fish in both the rivers mentioned. I have a place on Hamlin and have been there every weekend to fish both those rivers. Sable is not really a great place to fish as they are so damn spooked all the time. PM is great if you can find them which isn't that hard if you know the river. Only fished last Saturday and went 2-2 on a short drift trip.


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

Well its good to hear mixed opinions.....anyhting is better than all negative, which is all i'v herd. Unfortunetly this trip as been booked for a while so it's going to happen salmon or no salmon. Benz when you said "be careful" im assuming you mean don't whip out the light wt trout gear cuz i might hook into somthing bigger.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen salmon caught on ultra lights with 6lb but it's a nerve racking experience and usually ends in disappointment. Especially solo. If I were you I would salmon fish when you get up there. There should be some good movement and they have had cold temps. I don't think it got above 60 is Custer yesterday. Just make sure you have a net and you don't need to wade to far off the beaten path to find a good spot at night.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

salmon fever said:


> I am here in Ludville now and traveled our behinds off today and here is what we found: Went up to wahalla and walked a long ways and only saw about 6 or so fish that were SMALL! The water level is stupid low. Went to gleasons and found 6 more fish on gravel and anything I threw at them made them go under the wood. Went out to Lud SP and there were 15 dudes in surf and zero fish came out. About 15 in the sauble. October should be great but my trip will be laskluster. Oh, rain did not amount to much. North blow was good this a.m as even hamlin lake had white caps. Run is late and don't bother coming until at least first week of october.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the second thread in the NW rivers where you've named specific spots, I'm not trying to be a dick, but that's a no-no, it's clearly stated in the reports sticky...........and it's for a good reason.

Thanks J


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

If a report involves the naming of a stream(s) not on the list, naming specific holes, etc. then PLEASE bring it to the attention of the moderator of the forum covering the particular river in question. Do so via PMs or email or report the post through the site. The Report a Post feature is found above each post at the right hand side of the tool box. It is represented by a black exclamation point inside a red triangle. This is the best way to report a post that violates site policy.

We will deal with it.

Some river stretches, such as the Grand R. below 6th St. Dam, The Big Manistee below Tippy Dam, Homestead Dam on the Betsie, and Foote Dam on the Au Sable are so well known or in areas of concentrated population that they will see crowds no matter what is posted on the 'net about them. Mentioning this information in a fishing report is no great sin. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

vanj85 said:


> If a report involves the naming of a stream(s) not on the list, naming specific holes, etc. then PLEASE bring it to the attention of the moderator of the forum covering the particular river in question. Do so via PMs or email or report the post through the site. The Report a Post feature is found above each post at the right hand side of the tool box. It is represented by a black exclamation point inside a red triangle. This is the best way to report a post that violates site policy.
> 
> We will deal with it.
> 
> ...


I personally didn't think that any of that was necessary, he sounds like a good guy trying to give advise and a decent report. It was intended as no more than a friendly reminder.

Good luck
J


----------



## salmon fever (Aug 10, 2006)

jerrob said:


> I personally didn't think that any of that was necessary, he sounds like a good guy trying to give advise and a decent report. It was intended as no more than a friendly reminder.
> 
> Good luck
> J


Sorry all. I misunderstood the mentioning of a "spot." I don't normally post reports like this so again, sorry to all. I thought mentioning a "spot" such as X hole by X bend was a no no but now I know I can't mention rivers or areas. I was trying to be helpful as we come up every year and spend hundreds of bucks and I would want somebody to tell me that an area or river stinked and don't bother coming up.

On another note the weather is awesome up here and almost ran over a herd of turkey in an area here in MI. Lots of deer moving in morning as well. Fishing is slow foe me as I am a bank walker and have no boat. A few fish in two rivers I fish but nothing major. Fish I see....very few...coming out are still silver. Talked to a nice boat captain who hit some 4 year old in lake in 80ft of water. Peace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jerrob, I was quoting it for you to see. You should have contacted the monitors and let them decide if there was any wrong doing. honestly, I saw nothing wrong with his post at all. He was pretty general, custer is a large area, and gleasons is a well known landing. Maybe you should follow the rules a little closer yourself. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

vanj85 said:


> Jerrob, I was quoting it for you to see. You should have contacted the monitors and let them decide if there was any wrong doing. honestly, I saw nothing wrong with his post at all. He was pretty general, custer is a large area, and gleasons is a well known landing. Maybe you should follow the rules a little closer yourself.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Again, trying to be helpful to a fellow Hoosier enjoying the site and YOUR state, if I was wrong, we'll let the mods decide and tell me. 

Thank you,
J


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

There is fish in the PM. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

They eat gut, threw hardware all day sat, came out w/a big goose egg, saw 2 hooked and landed out of a hole I was just working by some dirty gut chuckers. Huge wads too, almost softball size no kidding. Did hear some people doing well by the lake on hardware though. Still need some rain water is supper low, temps are good though, 54°.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, how picky we've become.

Nothing wrong with his post.

This forum has so much potential, but so many people rail people who want to post useful information, while others post a ton of non or mis-information.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Well I went 1-6 over the weekend on the river. Most were on and off but landed a nice golden male this morning on a crank. Didn't see any other fish caught or on besides my group.


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, that was terrible......fished all day and saw maybe 15 fish that were very spookish. I only hooked one for a couple minutes. No one in our group landed one. Finally said screw it ima catch trout. Got a nice fat brown on my first cast and a bow a little later. I'm sure people are sick of hearing it but it aint like last year haha.


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

Fished PM most of the day Sunday. First trip out for year, seeing Lake M. boat was put away Friday night and all of our fishing has been out there. For those who want to fish and not wait for good reports here is what to expect. Extremely low and clear water, had very difficult time navigating with boat - be careful and expect it to take 2 - 3 times longer to get to spots then usual. Fishing is "Not" great and slower then usual for middle of September. However, if you work and you work hard with spinners, sticks, guts, etc. you are going to catch good amounts of fish as we did. Drop to 8 & 10 # floro after the sun comes up and fish the deepest/snaggiest spots possible with extremely slow presentation. MOVE every 5 minutes - The most fish we hit in one spot was three @ first light. We lost 14 cranks yesterday (1/2 on fish and 1/2 in logs) Cover was key and I dont blame the fish for being there! A lot of negative reports, but if you work for fish your going to catch good numbers. Hope this helps the "Fisherman" left out there :lol:. Good luck.


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

salmon fever said:


> Sorry all. I misunderstood the mentioning of a "spot." I don't normally post reports like this so again, sorry to all. I thought mentioning a "spot" such as X hole by X bend was a no no but now I know I can't mention rivers or areas. I was trying to be helpful as we come up every year and spend hundreds of bucks and I would want somebody to tell me that an area or river stinked and don't bother coming up.
> 
> On another note the weather is awesome up here and almost ran over a herd of turkey in an area here in MI. Lots of deer moving in morning as well. Fishing is slow foe me as I am a bank walker and have no boat. A few fish in two rivers I fish but nothing major. Fish I see....very few...coming out are still silver. Talked to a nice boat captain who hit some 4 year old in lake in 80ft of water. Peace.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're spot on. You mentioned well known access sites to the river, no harm, no foul, according to the policy as I read it...


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Copcheck said:


> Wow, how picky we've become.
> 
> Nothing wrong with his post.
> 
> This forum has so much potential, but so many people rail people who want to post useful information, while others post a ton of non or mis-information.


^ X2 !
I've seen much blatant mis-information. fished when there are "no fish" in the river and had a great trip. I'd love to have the river to myself too but it isn't right or even reasonable to think that way. There is plenty of fish for all that can make it to enjoy.

I like to think that fisherman (and hunters) are a little better class than average society. I tend to have more trust for them in general too. 

Please play nice gentleman.


----------



## salmon fever (Aug 10, 2006)

Davelobi said:


> ^ X2 !
> I've seen much blatant mis-information. fished when there are "no fish" in the river and had a great trip. I'd love to have the river to myself too but it isn't right or even reasonable to think that way. There is plenty of fish for all that can make it to enjoy.
> 
> I like to think that fisherman (and hunters) are a little better class than average society. I tend to have more trust for them in general too.
> ...


GETTING ROCKED WITH RAIN in my cabin. We were on river X @ 1700 and got rocked. After rain we checked same hole we were fishing and saw a load of fish and some real pigs in there. Fished them for awhile and then called it a day with no fish on. Fun watching the pigs swim. Stuck another nice silver female (12 ponder) on candy spawn bags in the predawn hours. When the light came out the bite was done. More fish being carried to cars. Enjoy the river this week guys....should be awesome with rain, cold, and blow. Heading home tomorrow. Peace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Howie Ketchdem (Sep 16, 2012)

Thiis rain is gunna do it boys n girls its on!!! i mean fish onnnnnnn!!!!!!.


----------



## masman (Sep 13, 2012)

does anyone know if you can salmon fish above m37 bridge or is it closed


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

masman said:


> does anyone know if you can salmon fish above m37 bridge or is it closed


Yes its open, just falls under type 1 rules.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

steelbakk said:


> Fished PM most of the day Sunday. First trip out for year, seeing Lake M. boat was put away Friday night and all of our fishing has been out there. For those who want to fish and not wait for good reports here is what to expect. Extremely low and clear water, had very difficult time navigating with boat - be careful and expect it to take 2 - 3 times longer to get to spots then usual. Fishing is "Not" great and slower then usual for middle of September. However, if you work and you work hard with spinners, sticks, guts, etc. you are going to catch good amounts of fish as we did. Drop to 8 & 10 # floro after the sun comes up and fish the deepest/snaggiest spots possible with extremely slow presentation. MOVE every 5 minutes - The most fish we hit in one spot was three @ first light. We lost 14 cranks yesterday (1/2 on fish and 1/2 in logs) Cover was key and I dont blame the fish for being there! A lot of negative reports, but if you work for fish your going to catch good numbers. Hope this helps the "Fisherman" left out there :lol:. Good luck.


... 8-10# around wood? I don't make that much $$$ son, and I like my lures and tackle.. 15-20#.. Fished shaded holes next to wood for a few hrs sat and went 3/4. Had plenty nippers and my friend who is new to float fishing couldve added at least 2 more to the hookup list if he wasn't so green. To each his own about the leader weight but you must have a lot more money to waste than me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

upstream of m-37 closes Oct. 1st...downstream to gleasons is flys only no kill...hope this helps, good luck everybody and get along its gonna get busy!


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

steelbakk.......were did you lose those 14 cranks? ill go get um with my plug pucker i bought from matson's camp ground. thats 80. bucks worth of pluggs, those be some expensive fish.


----------

